# Sonax Polymer Netshield vs Xtreme Shine + Protect NPT



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello everyone! I need your opinions please on these two products from Sonax: Profiline Polymer Netshield and Xtreme Protect + Shine Hybrid NPT. How are they different? How long do they last on a daily driven car? How many applications can you get per can for a BMW F30 3 Series? Thanks


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

PNS is more durable version of Protect&Shine. Water sheeting properties are quite similar.
You can get at least 10 layers per can if You are using it sparingly


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Can these be used on plastics? Bumpers, trim etc?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have only used the protect and shine. Its a awesome product.. Very easy to use, leaves OK gloss and is the most hydrophobic product I have ever used

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

donnyboy said:


> Can these be used on plastics? Bumpers, trim etc?


Yes they can. Both are good products I have both. I have PNS on my own car, I have been using it as my winter protection. Only washed it for 3 months and it was still going strong. I then topped it with Sonax BSD, not because it needed it but I was using it to aid drying.
If you look on Amazon you can get a *340ml* can for £14.49 if you are a Prime customer. Normal cans are 210ml.

I gave my car a polish with Sonax Xtreme Machine polish before applying PNS over the top.

I used SONAX XTREME Protect + shine over a base of Britemax Blackmax on my father in laws car. Another good combination. When the weather warms up a bit I will strip and re apply this combination again as it will have probably gone now as it was applied a year ago. His car still looks glossy but will probably have no protection on it.

No regrets buying any of the above products.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

For me, sheeting/beading I can't tell the difference between the two.

Application, Xtreme Protect & Shine is so much easier to use, that said, I've only ever used Netshield on a single stage paint as it offers UV protection, of which does work.

Duration, No idea as I never leave our cars long enough to say how long Xtreme lasts as its just so easy to apply another coat after 4/6 months, but after 6 months (longer on my Mum's car) its still performing. I use Netshield on a van of which I apply every year around May/June, its still performing perfect, but I'm guessing from the past by March/April it'll be showing signs of struggling on the roof and the lower half behind the wheels..


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

PNS is easy to use if You don’t over apply it and make sure wipe it off immediatly.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Only used PNS, spray on and buff off. Like pt1 said, water behaviour is mad. You can't help be laugh when you wash it and the water just shoots off. 
Also a big lover of Sonax Spray and Seal.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

GSVHammer said:


> Yes they can. Both are good products I have both. I have PNS on my own car, I have been using it as my winter protection. Only washed it for 3 months and it was still going strong. I then topped it with Sonax BSD, not because it needed it but I was using it to aid drying.
> If you look on Amazon you can get a *340ml* can for £14.49 if you are a Prime customer. Normal cans are 210ml.
> 
> I gave my car a polish with Sonax Xtreme Machine polish before applying PNS over the top.
> ...


Xtreme protect and shine is like £8 from ECP/CP4L


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Spend an extra fiver and get Meguiars Fast Finish:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Xtreme protect and shine is like £8 from ECP/CP4L


£7.26 for 210 ml. Can't go wrong at that price.


----------

